# Smoked Lobstah'



## cmayna (Dec 8, 2013)

Tried Jeff's  Lobster recipe yesterday with success. Never cleaning Lobster tails before, I need more practice but got through it.

Smoked the tails as is at 225ish for 30 minutes.

Brushed on a mixture of butter and Jeff's rub onto the meat of the tails at the 30 minute mark.

Continued to smoke for another 25 minutes until reaching an IT of 130f.


















Decided lobsters alone was not enough, so I grilled some marinated artichokes via the following:

Cooked the chokes the normal boiling way.

Cut each in half, cleaning out the inside fibers.

Amply brushy a marinade consisting of  olive oil,  soy sauce, garlic, salt & pepper, onto each artichoke half and refridgerate for a couple hours.

Grill them, brushing on more marinade which was set aside.


A good artichoke dip is mixing some of the marinade into some mayonnaise.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 8, 2013)

GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And I adore artichokes and was so happy to see yours!!!

Cheers, from another smoked lobster fan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 8, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## disco (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow. That is high class smoking. I am impressed!

Disco


----------



## driedstick (Dec 8, 2013)

Very nice spread you have there, Looks great


----------



## moikel (Dec 8, 2013)

Brilliant,simply brilliant.


----------

